

Eight features you didn't know about in Ubuntu/Linux - seren6ipity
http://richbradshaw.wordpress.com/2007/12/10/featuresyoudidntknowinubuntulinux/

======
davidw
Connect Evolution to Gmail's calendar? That actually sounds like something I'd
like to hear more about. Most of the rest of this stuff aren't things that I
find terribly exciting, but they might be useful for some people.

